# Roadmaster



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry, first time posting on here, apparently need practice. Anyway, my Roadmaster I recently finished.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks good Man! You gotta rough up the tank and lite to match! Ride on!


----------



## the tinker (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice bike Rusty. One of my favorites. Also like your fence posts and the two horses out in the field eating .
Welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 4, 2016)

Appreciate it.  It's actually a couple of cows.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 4, 2016)

Had these 2 extras from the other day.


----------

